# Lavavajillas Ariston no carga agua



## gianclau (Jun 21, 2018)

Buenas tardes !! Quería si me podían ayudar con este problema . Tengo para reparar un lavavajillas Ariston mod LKF 7114 el cual no carga agua , primero me lo trajeron porque no abría la puerta del depósito de jabón , solucione eso y al tiempo me lo llamaron que no carga agua, osea uno gira la perrilla para programar, presiona inicio , la bomba de desagote comienza a funcionar unos segundos luego se detiene y cuando debería comenzar a cargar no lo hace, y al minuto más o menos se siente que comienza a funcionar la electroválvula del depósito de sal y ahí queda, ya probé la electroválvula de agua y funciona bien , la bomba de desagote también funciona , no se sé qué más se puede revisar , y ademas no tira ningun error , no parpadea ningun led.
Si alguien me puede ayudar le agradecería mucho , saludos y gracias !!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola, chequea el medidor de nivel de agua.
También revisar el origen de la señal de la electroválvula .
Puede que haya un problema en la placa de control(TRIAC por ejem.) , falso contacto en algún terminal hacia el solenoide, etc.


----------

